# Protection



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

Sitting here alone in my sexless marriage, I was having a moment of humor wondering why in the world I bought that box of condoms in the bedroom?!?!?! I thought it might be an interesting question.

Cheers

I guess my question is what type of protection do people use and who,buys it!


----------



## LearninAsWeGo (Oct 20, 2012)

Are you swinging or cheating? Then why do you need protection?

My wife is on oral contraceptive when we don't want a baby.


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

Too old for that but not quite old enough to not have a baby should I be so,lucky one night. Not all women haven chosen to have surgery. Not all men choose to have surgery. The most convenient given my circumstances.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

I pull out and use spermicidal lubricant. Condoms kill the feeling.


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

Always hated wearing those things. Wife had a hysteroctomy years ago, so no need for them now. 

Curiosity Question: Have you counted what's in the box to see if it's still full !?!?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Well, I got my tubes tied when they cut me open to deliver our last child. I often wish I hadn't done it, but given our circumstances, it was the best choice. So... none. I used the progesterone only pills when I was nursing the babies. Otherwise, we used spermicides and, at one point, I was on regular pills.

ETA: I always hated condoms. I like feeling HIM, not the latex.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

My wife has her tubes tied
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

we used oral contraceptives (though sometimes the wife uses abstinence) I have thought alot about getting snipped lately


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

We have some condoms my wife got at a sex party, but they have never been used. One time I put one in my wallet and kept it there for a while. Not now though.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

Three words: IUD


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

My wife is on IUD too. Before that I used to pull out when I'm near and shot at her breast or belly.
IUD feels uncomfortable when I bump into it, while pulling out lack those good feeling of releasing inside her.


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

I have been on an IUD for 10 years. There was a year when I was not on it while we conceived our last son. Just recently DH got the big V, however I will continue with the IUD since I have no periods and low or no PMS.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

None.
Her period is always on time, so she knows exactly when she's ovulating.
If we have sex , there is the morning after pill.


----------

